# Which Bindings?



## kellzerinth (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm riding a NS infinity with burton stilettos at the moment and I really don't quite like the bindings as the fit doesn't seem quite right. I saw the burton scribes and Lexa, the fit seems pretty decent but I was wondering which would be better.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont know much about the ladies stuff, but ill give this a go...

Scribe is not canted, but the 2014 no longer has the asymetrical ankle strap...last years might be a better option in this case. This is a softer binding than the lexa.

The Lexa is canted, and has the big asym strap this year. and it also appears to have the better toe strap that does NOT slide off your boot at all. stiffer than the scribe.

For that board, either would work, but the Lexa is definitely a large step up from both the scribe and the stiletto. If you could get your hands on the RESTRICTED Lexa...that would be best....

Kinda looks like the Scribe is the ladies "Mission" and the Lexa is the ladies "cartel/malavita"...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My girl rides the infinity as well. She had the stilettos but will be riding the escapade now. The lexa has some sick tech but I believe the escapade will be more comfortable without sacrificing response. I can only say this based off of what I truly believe rather then personal experience.


----------



## kellzerinth (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks I'll have a look at the escapade as well but it probably will be out of my budget.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I got my wife’s last years escapades on gear trade for 99 lightly used.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

kellzerinth said:


> thanks I'll have a look at the escapade as well but it probably will be out of my budget.


Consider used or previous years stock, deals can be had. And escapades or Lexas that are a year or two old are still really really good bindings, very solid feel, high quality components.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Second the poster on obtaining some last years stock--techs still good and often times same product with LY's colors and if you can find this time of year in your size you can get the higher end model at the price a lower end model this year is going for. I'd recommend the Lexa's over the Scribe's because they have the toe strap that does seem to be more secure, but I have never rode Scribes (have rode Lexas, Escapade, and Cartel). I am not a huge fan of Burton bindings myself since I love to crank that forward lean and even all the way it is not that much lean. One thing about the Lexas is that I thought that they seemed like "narrow" compared to other bindings and I was maxing out the width in the forefoot and the ankle before I was able to even get my heel back in the cup and had to like pound it back (size L women's Lexas with a size 9 women's DC Phase boot). One plus for the Burton's though is the adjustability of the straps and they do seem secure and well built.

If you are not wedded to the idea of Burton's I would recommend looking at reviews of other brands as well. I might sound like Union fangirl but I love me some Rosa's and Milan's but you are going to sacrifice some of the adjustability you might find with Burton but seem lighter and more flexy. I have also seen a lot of good reviews on Rome but I never was able to like see these in person when I was looking at bindings bindings so I did not look into them as much.


----------

